# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Khuyến mãi từ 4 khách trở lên Tặng 1 Kg Hải sản, Nghêu, sò, hào....

## thangbizxq

Khuyến mãi từ 4 khách trở lên Tặng 1 Kg Hải sản, Nghêu, sò, hào các món từ ngày 8/3 - 29/04/2013Nhà hàng cà phê sân vườn Ngọc Lan tọa lạc tại số 476, đường Quang Trung, P.10, Quận Gò Vấp, Tp,HCM. Đến với nhà hàng cà phê sân vườn Ngọc Lan, quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức cà phê giải khát vào buổi sáng và nhiều món ăn khác nhau vào buổi chiều trong một không gian rộng rãi và thoáng mát với sức chứa đến 300 khách. yến tiệc sang trọng.phù hợp cho các buổi tiệc liên hoan, sinh nhật... Phục vụ trên 300 món ăn 3 miền, nhận đặt tiệc phục vụ tại tư gia, cơ quan, có đội ngũ nhân viên kinh doanh đến tận nhà tư vấn… Quý Khách co nhu cầu đặt tiệc xin liên hệ :0906881055 Vui lòng truy cập Web:nhahangcoffeengoclan.com, hiepcatloi.vn

----------

